# MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004



## Bob Hubbard

*MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004*​​*When*: July 16, 17, 18th 2004 

*Where:* Buffalo NY

*Instructors*: 
- Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis / Balintawak
- Dennis "Hutch" Hutchins - Shichi Tora Do
- Joe Gutowski - Kenpo Karate

Sat night banquet

Early rate : $99 
Late/At Door : $125

More information to follow.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

You're on the complete opposite side of the continent. You probably already know that, but I figger'd just for posterity's sake...


----------



## michaeledward

Yeah, but Buffalo is a pretty easy and inexpensive city to reach. And access from North of the Border doesn't suck, either.

And, for the tourist, Niagara Falls is close by.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We are currently in discussions for several additional camps.  I am hoping for a west coast and a south west camp in 2005.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We are currently in discussions for several additional camps. I am hoping for a west coast and a south west camp in 2005.


Sign me up!


----------



## Matt Stone

> - Dennis "Hutch" Hutchins - Shichi Tora Do



What is "Shichi Tora Do?"  Seven Tiger Way?

What is it?  What kind of art?  Odd name, whatever it is...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Matt Stone said:
			
		

> What is "Shichi Tora Do?" Seven Tiger Way?
> 
> What is it? What kind of art? Odd name, whatever it is...


The school's name is "Seven Tigers Martial Arts", and I'm waiting on some information for the website at the moment.  Close Quarters Combat is what I have in my notes.

Camp site should be up this week.


----------



## RCastillo

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We are currently in discussions for several additional camps.  I am hoping for a west coast and a south west camp in 2005.



Sounds like a "Goldendragon " production in the works. And after watching the Sopranos tonite, I don't feel comfortable anymore. :xtrmshock


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, the Buffalo camp will have a definate Tracy flavor I think, as we're mostly TK here.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

More info soon. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

MartialTalk Camp website is now live.

MartialTalk Camp


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thanks Tess. 


The website for the camp is live, and online registration is available.
We have alot of great stuff in the works, and the banquet will be a blast.

Hope to see alot of y'all there.


----------



## Goldendragon7

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Sounds like a "Goldendragon " production in the works. And after watching the Sopranos tonite, I don't feel comfortable anymore. :xtrmshock



I have to keep tabs on the East Coast somehow.... right!  So if you plan to be there, I will have to make an appearance to keep things on the up and up!

:asian: 

 %-}


----------



## Bob Hubbard

So, who's planning on coming to sunny Buffalo?


----------



## RCastillo

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> So, who's planning on coming to sunny Buffalo?



After watching the "Sopranos" last nite, who would dare? Lot's of wooded areas out there where no one will find you! :deadhorse


----------



## someguy

Alas poor me its too far away.   Any plans to make one for the southerners?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're looking at a few locations for future events.  Soon as they are firmed up, we'll be announcing them.  Late summer at the earliest.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Whats the dress requirements fo the banquet? Formal, coats and ties, nice clean street clothing???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Comfortably casual I believe.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Whats the dress requirements fo the banquet? Formal, coats and ties, nice clean street clothing???




nice clean street clothing


----------



## Rob Broad

This is an event I definitely want to attend.  It has been a yr since I have attended a camp, and roughly that long since I have seen the Renegade.  I am looking forward to this event.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Looking forward to meeting ya finally. 

And everyone else that can make it too. Its gonna be fun!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

1 month to go.


----------



## tshadowchaser

How many peregistered, do we know?
 Grimfang and I are planning on being there. I'm trying to figure out which hotle at this time. 
 How far from the amtrack station is the school and the hotel? Getting a plane to Buffalo from here seems to be a mess (but Im still looking).


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> How many peregistered, do we know?
> Grimfang and I are planning on being there. I'm trying to figure out which hotle at this time.
> How far from the amtrack station is the school and the hotel? Getting a plane to Buffalo from here seems to be a mess (but Im still looking).




It is about ten minutes from the amtrac station. The hotel is 2 mile from the school. We have around 10 people preregistered at the moment. The early reg is in July so I expect to see more then.

Datu Hartman can fill us in later on the exact number.
 :asian:


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS

Once you get into Buffalo there are several of us that can help you with transportation.
 :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thank you. 
 If we come by amtrack we will not be getting into town untill around 1 pm on thursday and we don't want to impose on anyone at that time of night. We can take a taxi to the hotel (I presume you do have taxie's up there) 
 I'll know more by tomorrow on our mode of transportation .


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Camp is coming up in 18 days!

Register before the 5th to get the early rate!

http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2004/registration.shtml


----------



## Flatlander

I assume we'll be getting a report of the outcomes?  It would be nice to get a review posted on this for those of us too disadvantaged to attend.:lurk:


----------



## tshadowchaser

4 days to pre registar.  I got mine in already :boing2: 
Ok folks its not to late. This should be a good get togeather 
Hope you can make it


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm at the camp.  So far, we're having a blast!


----------



## Rob Broad

I hope everyone has a good time at the camp.  If my shoulder wasn't so messed up right now I'd be there.  How many people are attending the event?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I didn't do a count, but it looked to be around 20ish? at the banquet.  It was a good first camp, and next years is already being planned.  Pics are on Tims camera, so soon as I can get back to the school to process them I'll post a few up here. There'll also be more in the magazine which I expect to have ready by next weekend.

I'd like to thank Tim, Hutch and Joe for teaching some wonderful sessions, and everyone for attending. 

I had the chance to spend some time with Tshadowchaser and his son.   Thank you both for making the trip in from Mass.

Several announcements were made, including the formation of MT's own hall of Fame.

2003 inductees were selected based on their activity in the martial arts, and their support of MartialTalk. We will be mailing the certificates to those who weren't able to attend this years camp. The 2004 nominations will be selected in January, and awarded at the next Buffalo MT camp.

*2003 inductees:*
FMA person of the year : Tim Hartman
Kenpo person of the year: Ron Chapel
MT Ambasador of the year: Jeff Leader
Martial artist of the Year: Rich Parsons
Competator of the Year: Primo Luciano (ace)
Organization of the year: WMAA
Humanitarian of the Year: Tim Hartman & Rich Parsons
KMA person of the year: Steve Scott (hardhead jarhead)

Some of the information used to make these determinations was from what is listed in peoples profiles.  Please, fill out the optional information in there on your arts, organizations, etc. 

Thank you again everyone for supporting MT and coming out to the camp.  We'll see y'all at the next one. 




			
				Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I hope everyone has a good time at the camp. If my shoulder wasn't so messed up right now I'd be there. How many people are attending the event?


----------



## Rob Broad

Sounds like a good event.  I am sorry I missed it, but when the shoulder is acting up it is very hard to train so it would have meant spending a lot of money to sit around and do nothing.  

I hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Flatlander

Well, do we get a review of the camp?  What happenned there?  Tell us some stories!


----------



## tshadowchaser

Just got home a few minutes  ago. I took an amtrack to go and return because i had never been on one befor (but that is another story all togeather).
 I'll post on the camp tomorrow, all I'm saying for now is I had a blast, and those that could not attend missed a great time.
 Sorr for the short post tonight found out when i got home that My mother is in the hospital (she's 87) and I need to go see what is going on.
 I will say i met some verry friendly people and that  everyone enjoyed the learning experience and frienships where made.


----------



## Flatlander

Sheldon, good blessings to your Mother.  May she recover in a quick fashion.

Dan


----------



## ace

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I didn't do a count, but it looked to be around 20ish? at the banquet.  It was a good first camp, and next years is already being planned.  Pics are on Tims camera, so soon as I can get back to the school to process them I'll post a few up here. There'll also be more in the magazine which I expect to have ready by next weekend.
> 
> I'd like to thank Tim, Hutch and Joe for teaching some wonderful sessions, and everyone for attending.
> 
> I had the chance to spend some time with Tshadowchaser and his son.   Thank you both for making the trip in from Mass.
> 
> Several announcements were made, including the formation of MT's own hall of Fame.
> 
> 2003 inductees were selected based on their activity in the martial arts, and their support of MartialTalk. We will be mailing the certificates to those who weren't able to attend this years camp. The 2004 nominations will be selected in January, and awarded at the next Buffalo MT camp.
> 
> *2003 inductees:*
> FMA person of the year : Tim Hartman
> Kenpo person of the year: Ron Chapel
> MT Ambasador of the year: Jeff Leader
> Martial artist of the Year: Rich Parsons
> Competator of the Year: Primo Luciano (ace)
> Organization of the year: WMAA
> Humanitarian of the Year: Tim Hartman & Rich Parsons
> KMA person of the year: Steve Scott (hardhead jarhead)
> 
> Some of the information used to make these determinations was from what is listed in peoples profiles.  Please, fill out the optional information in there on your arts, organizations, etc.
> 
> Thank you again everyone for supporting MT and coming out to the camp.  We'll see y'all at the next one.



I Did not even know this camp took place. But Thank U for The Award
And Congradulations To Everyone. It 's an Honor to See My Name up there 
Next to Some Realy Great Martial Artist.
I will do My Best in Competions in The Up coming Future.

Thank U all 
Primo Luciano


----------

